# HDMI not working Gummy/AOKP



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been trying to get HDMI out throught the MHL Adaptor on both Gummy and AOKP to work and i cant for some reason. I reverted to stock to try and find out if it was my adaptor but it worked fine. But when i re-root, flash, etc it dosent work. Im not sure if im missing a setting or something. Any help would be great.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> I have been trying to get HDMI out throught the MHL Adaptor on both Gummy and AOKP to work and i cant for some reason. I reverted to stock to try and find out if it was my adaptor but it worked fine. But when i re-root, flash, etc it dosent work. Im not sure if im missing a setting or something. Any help would be great.


Did you plug a charger into the adapter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Did you plug a charger into the adapter?
> 
> EDIT: I didn't read your whole post lol sorry
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ya no clue what im doing wrong have everything correctly plugged in tried different orders but for some reason it just refuses to work. Just wanted to know if anyone on Gummy and AOKP have working HDMI out.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm on AOKP (B37) using HDMI and a bluetooth mouse and keyboard right now. I have noticed some quirkiness between different MHL adapters as well as with different ROMs/Kernels (currently I am using LeanKernel 3.7.0exp3).

You could try rebooting the phone with the MHL adapter plugged in and see if that helps resolve your issue.


----------



## poly2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

I actually have an inquiry about this. I tried it on AOKP milestone 5 i think and on build 37. Everytime I plug my phone to the tv with the mhl cable (yes with power) and the tv never connects. Just wondering if it's a software issue. If it is working for you people, can you post what type (brand) of cables, etc.you're using?


----------



## liveEvil (Apr 13, 2012)

I have tried with 2 different cables and a heap of different kernels and roms but i never got it to work on my phone







reboots after the google logo appears every single time.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

poly2012 said:


> I actually have an inquiry about this. I tried it on AOKP milestone 5 i think and on build 37. Everytime I plug my phone to the tv with the mhl cable (yes with power) and the tv never connects. Just wondering if it's a software issue. If it is working for you people, can you post what type (brand) of cables, etc.you're using?


At the moment, I am using the official Samsung MHL adapter and a generic HDMI cable (that does have a ferrite filter on it to help prevent display loss due to interference). I have another MHL adapter I bought off eBay as well. While it works, it messes with my phone reception which is why I ended up buying the Samsung. My friend uses the same one I got off eBay but he has to reboot his phone every time to get his to work....I've never had that issue though.

Also, what radios are you on? I noticed that MHL signal and phone reception play a direct role with each other. I would suggest upgrading to the newest 4.0.4 radios if you haven't already and see if it makes a difference. You could also try putting your phone into airplane mode and see if that helps. A lot of people have their video signal drop when their reception is bad (thus one of the reasons I say they play a direct role with each other). Couldn't hurt to try.


----------

